# Etias



## barge1914 (Dec 14, 2018)

Here’s some more burocracy for trips to Europe from 2021 onwards, Brexit or no Brexit.
Schengen Visa area requirements - Shengen countries


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 14, 2018)

*Only if you are Non EU*

In fact they have made it Easier !!!

When my Thai wife first came to UK we had to apply for said "Schengen Visa" at either the embassy of Entry
OR the main destination

We managed 3 separate trips to Europe..
The most awkward being Italy as you have to visit the embassy to apply and then again to collect

So an on-line application system should be better.
UK in its wisdom (?) chose not to sign up to the Schengen Treaty.

We have no problem now as my wife is a UK citizen


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 14, 2018)

*Apologies to OP*

Brexit: No visa but Britons will pay €7 to travel to EU countries - BBC News


----------



## Ed on Toast (Dec 14, 2018)

It is my understanding that any visit to the Schengen  area is limited to 90 days but there is no limit on the number of such visits, within its three year document life.

So, would a visit to Gibraltar constitute leaving the Schengen area and if it does, could a quick visit to the rock, enable us to travel for more than 3 months on our winter jollies?

:egg:


----------



## John H (Dec 14, 2018)

Ed on Toast said:


> It is my understanding that any visit to the Schengen  area is limited to 90 days but there is no limit on the number of such visits, within its three year document life.
> 
> So, would a visit to Gibraltar constitute leaving the Schengen area and if it does, could a quick visit to the rock, enable us to travel for more than 3 months on our winter jollies?
> 
> :egg:



The rule for non-EU citizens is no more than 90 days in any period of 180, so if you exhaust your 90 days in one visit, you have to leave the Schengen area for a further 90 days before you can return.


----------



## Moped (Dec 15, 2018)

If you apply for a full visa document instead of the etias does the 90 day in 180 limit still apply or is travel in Schengen then unrestricted for the life of the visa?


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2018)

Moped said:


> If you apply for a full visa document instead of the etias does the 90 day in 180 limit still apply or is travel in Schengen then unrestricted for the life of the visa?



It does not matter whether you have a visa or qualify for a visa waiver. The rule for ALL non-EU citizens is 90 days in any 180.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 15, 2018)

I trust we will have a reciprocal Bretias and put a few quid in the Government coffers.


----------



## Moped (Dec 15, 2018)

This link makes interesting reading especially the section about extended stays in Southern European countries. It seems Spain and Portugal offer long term stay visas for the retired. As long as you enter and exit Europe through the country whose retirement visa you have obtained ( ie Spain) then you can enjoy unlimited travel in the Shengen zone. But the visa costs are higher, you will require medical and travel insurance, and you need to apply through a consulate. 


Your Guide to (Legally) Staying in Europe for More Than 90 Days


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2018)

Moped said:


> This link makes interesting reading especially the section about extended stays in Southern European countries. It seems Spain and Portugal offer long term stay visas for the retired. As long as you enter and exit Europe through the country whose retirement visa you have obtained ( ie Spain) then you can enjoy unlimited travel in the Shengen zone. But the visa costs are higher, you will require medical and travel insurance, and you need to apply through a consulate.
> 
> 
> Your Guide to (Legally) Staying in Europe for More Than 90 Days



Not only that, but all the documents you have to provide (and they are many and complicated) have to be professionally translated into Spanish - very expensive. You also have to apply to the consulate in person within a narrow time span before you wish to travel. These long term visas are an anachronism dating from before Schengen was set up and which they are trying to phase out by making it difficult to get. The fees are non-refundable in the event of refusal and if you apply for them on a regular basis (assuming the first one is granted) then they will refuse on the grounds that if you wish to spend that much time in the country you should take out residency instead. So, in summary, difficult to get, very expensive and, at best, a short-term solution.

PS I almost forgot - getting medical insurance for more than 90 days is difficult - especially if you are of retirement age. One company quoted me a premium that was so high that I could have spent the winter in Australia (where they have free reciprocal health care) for less!!


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 15, 2018)

John H said:


> It does not matter whether you have a visa or qualify for a visa waiver. The rule for ALL non-EU citizens is 90 days in any 180.



The ETIAS is a security identification process that applies to all non-Schengen visitors, whatever visa or visa waivers you may have it is still required. It is not a substitute for a visa.


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 15, 2018)

John H said:


> Not only that, but all the documents you have to provide (and they are many and complicated) have to be professionally translated into Spanish - very expensive. You also have to apply to the consulate in person within a narrow time span before you wish to travel. These long term visas are an anachronism dating from before Schengen was set up and which they are trying to phase out by making it difficult to get. The fees are non-refundable in the event of refusal and if you apply for them on a regular basis (assuming the first one is granted) then they will refuse on the grounds that if you wish to spend that much time in the country you should take out residency instead. So, in summary, difficult to get, very expensive and, at best, a short-term solution.
> 
> PS I almost forgot - getting medical insurance for more than 90 days is difficult - especially if you are of retirement age. One company quoted me a premium that was so high that I could have spent the winter in Australia (where they have free reciprocal health care) for less!!



You could for example apply for a French long stay multiple entry visa. That would enable you to stay in France up to 9 months, and still allow you to travel in other Schengen countries for a total of 90 days within that 9 month period. But similarly I’m sure the application process will not be simple!


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 15, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Brexit: No visa but Britons will pay €7 to travel to EU countries - BBC News



I notice that the link goes to the governments personal propaganda website 

Regards,
Del


----------



## colinm (Dec 15, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> I trust we will have a reciprocal Bretias and put a few quid in the Government coffers.



Or we could allow free access, still with the 90/180 day rule, so encouraging tourism and getting cash in peoples pockets.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 15, 2018)

colinmd said:


> Or we could allow free access, still with the 90/180 day rule, so encouraging tourism and getting cash in peoples pockets.



We could but I'm sure anyone coming on holiday wouldn't gib at £7.00. After all Europe obviously don't think it is an impediment. It would also be an extra check on who comes in, and out.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 15, 2018)

*But*

What if you want to go for 4 months ?
Or 5.9


----------



## Moped (Dec 15, 2018)

Nothing changes until the end of the transition period at the end of 2020 so we have a minimum of 2 more years of travel freedom before these requirements are implemented. Mrs Moped has reminded me that a lot can happen between now and then so no real point in getting stressed over the 90 day thing just yet.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 15, 2018)

Moped said:


> Nothing changes until the end of the transition period at the end of 2020 so we have a minimum of 2 more years of travel freedom before these requirements are implemented. Mrs Moped has reminded me that a lot can happen between now and then so no real point in getting stressed over the 90 day thing just yet.



We don't know that yet; if we leave with no deal, there'll be no transition period.


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> The ETIAS is a security identification process that applies to all non-Schengen visitors, whatever visa or visa waivers you may have it is still required. It is not a substitute for a visa.



I didn't say that it was


----------

